# LAST time I'm doing this I swear



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I looked at the "you know you're a feeler when..." And I've identified with so much of the posts and now I'm confused.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@JudyBoBudy

I think you're ENFJ, that was my original assumption as well.

You're a Feeler, and you use Ni and Ti. 

ENFJ's are very charismatic people with empathy for others and can draw others to follow them. An example is alot of church leaders/pastors are ENFJ. ENFJ's will display some of ESFJ's traits as well, like in the areas of dressing nicely, being scheduled, even some decor skills, etc. You say people ask your advice on a venue, centerpiece, and you organize events. That could show ESFJ, but you use Ni and you're more abstract. I knew an ENFJ lady who i thought at first was an ESFJ because of those types of traits she had plus a very nicely decorated home, clean, organized, and she dressed nicely, etc. But i would later discover she was actually an ENFJ. 

And you even say yourself you relate mostly to the ENFJ's.

Probably what is confusing you is that you don't really feel your own emotions as much as you have empathy to others, that would be Fe. Fi Feelers are more in tune with their own emotions.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

JudyBoBudy said:


> I always thought I've made desicions with my head, but lately I feel like I might use my heart more than I think. Could you maybe give me an example for a desicion please, if it's not too much to ask of you


Here, this is a good read on Thinking verses Feeling, it was posted today on another thread:

My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics - Thinking or Feeling


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> @JudyBoBudy
> 
> I think you're ENFJ, that was my original assumption as well.
> 
> ...


I think that also fits right with me, thank you so much for both the link you provided and all the time and thought you put into this thread! It's not taken for granted.


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

JudyBoBudy said:


> Yes, I hear what you mean but when I look at it back now I'd probably (considering it was REALLY important to me) be angry and maybe I'd cry out of disappointment. But this is under a stressful causes, and usually I think I'm more logical. But I don't know anymore, I'm not so objective when it comes to my personality. I was sure I'm a really warm person until my mother told me I was really not. Then I realized that she's right, and it made me really sad.


Yeah but that's a good thing. If you're too self conscious then you've got a different problem. To watch your own behavior is an important part of learning who you are. In fact, it's pretty important to learning anything. The funny thing about typing is you often need to know yourself before-hand-- pretty well --before you can find a type.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Megakill said:


> Yeah but that's a good thing. If you're too self conscious then you've got a different problem. To watch your own behavior is an important part of learning who you are. In fact, it's pretty important to learning anything. The funny thing about typing is you often need to know yourself before-hand-- pretty well --before you can find a type.


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@JudyBoBudy

just curious, how were you as a child? what things did you like or liked to do, or not like or not like to do? what was your attitude to others, etc


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> @JudyBoBudy
> 
> just curious, how were you as a child? what things did you like or liked to do, or not like or not like to do? what was your attitude to others, etc


Hmm, I was a lot more quiet than I am now. Though I was always clever. I was kind of imaginative (I had a thing with fairies, and I used to read a lot about them, pretend I was a fairy and that fairies existed haha). Very responsible (just me being an oldest sibling). I never really liked any of my friends at te time because I never connected with them, but I was still friends with them. My mum says that when I was six classmates called and then asked me if I wanted to meet, and I'd say that I have to watch my young sister in order to not come. I always cared what other people though of me. I was very, VERY mature.
School was very easy to me. I would get the best grades, and never raise my voice or participate in class. When I first studied MBTI I couldswear I was introvert!
A few years ago my mum (here she is again!) said that it seems like one day her innocent girl was replaced by a very cynical teenager. Ha!


----------

